# new record muskie



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I hear there was a new record muskie caught by a guy bass fishing. 
It was a tiger muskie and weighted in at 31.64 pounds.It was cought at turkeyfoot lake near Akron,ohio. It was 47in. The old record was 31.5lb.
Liked to have been him. congrat


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

He is a proud recordholder. What a pleasant surprise. I wonder what he caught it on and what pound test.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Sounds like he caught it on a Berkley Power Craw. Goes to show that bigger isn't always better with muskie baits!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

"It's not what you throw, but where you throw it!"


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Link to a picture of the Tiger musky and proud record holder.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/recordfish_fshohio/record_tigermuskie.htm

Dallas


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

over a 23" girth....that is a fatty


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

They did not mention if it was released or not.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

IDK if it was released but i know there are more in that lake because i fish it often like everyday and see atleast 5 every year mostly this time of the year and the fall though


----------

